# Pocket Streets 2003 Upgrade: Nov 15



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Pocket Streets 2003 English Upgrade 
With Pocket Streets 2003:
 Export larger maps from Streets & Trips 2003.
 Enjoy new map data.

With Pocket Streets 2003 and a GPS device you can: 
 Transfer your exact location into Pocket Streets every 15 seconds.
 Find your latitude and longitude coordinates

With Pocket Streets 2003 and Pocket Outlook you can: 
 Quickly plot a contacts address from Pocket Outlook Contacts.
 Map the location of your appointment from Pocket Outlook Calendar

System Requirements

The Pocket Streets 2003 Update requires the following:
- Win 98, 2000, Me, XP or NT 4.0 with Service Pack 6
- Pocket PC device running Windows CE 3.0 (or later) 
- Active Sync 3.1 or higher
- a licensed user of Pocket Streets which is available in:
MapPoint 2002
Streets & Trips 2003
AutoRoute 2003 
Pocket Streets 2002

Operating System - Windows CE

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=45203&area=search&ordinal=1

Regards

eddie


----------



## MRBEE (Nov 2, 2001)

Eddie,

Perhaps you can educate me just a bit.

I'm looking for a portable gps system for locating street addresses, and directions thereto. Like the $2,000.00 devises that come with fancy cars and give voice directions -- only I need to do it on the cheap.

Seems to me, what you are talking about might do this for me, but I'm unable to follow all of it. 

Can you recommend any particular gps devises? 

I don't know what Windows CE 3.0 is. Is that a particular O.S. for gps devises? or what?

Does this just give latitude/longitude coordinates, or will it show you actual street locations as well?

What should something like this cost -- that is, the gps plus the software?

Can any such combination of devise and software give you voice directions?

MRBEE


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya MRBEE

This is all about it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/streets/default.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/streets/pocket/default.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/streets/useit/gps.asp

Windows CE 3.0 is the OS for handheld computers. Not that 'up' on it, but I'm assuming that if you bought a Palm, for instance, it will come with Windows CE 3 installed.

http://www.palmone.com/us/products/handhelds/

Regards

eddie


----------

